# Rooftop Raising



## Squire Bentley (Apr 29, 2013)

The degree was performed by a degree team comprised of Brothers from many of the Lodges of the 11th Masonic District. All 11 Lodges of the district had representatives present to watch this degree. Both the Grand Master and Deputy Grand Master were present to lend their support.

What a sight it was to see 6 Brothers at the altar taking their obligation illuminated just by the three lesser lights and 75 Master Masons on the right and the left. The Master IMG_6253 - CopyIMG_6262was on the East side of the altar under the wands and the Chaplain on the West side under the wands.

Only a little bit later these 6 Brothers were raised under the canopy of a true starry decked heaven, the one that God made. Afterward we all sat down for a meal under the stars and fellowshipped only as Master Masons can.

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2013/04/rooftop-raising/


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 29, 2013)

That really looked like a beautiful ceremony brother.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 1, 2013)

Man I wish I could of attended that! I love it when Lodges try something different whether it be conferring degrees on an aircraft carrier, outdoors or a rooftop!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

